# email alert



## sugunasri (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

I am trying to set up email alert for my forum. I tried to follow the solution offered to other people (User Control Panel/Board Preferences/Edit Posting Defaults/Notify me on reply by default yes) but when I tried to send a test reply I don't receive any email. I will find useful if my forum users can all receive email alerts.

What do I do wrong?


----------

